# How is your diet/weight loss going in quarantine?



## Irish Pixie

I'm doing quite well. The tiny guard dog and I do a 30+ minute walk every day it isn't raining, and I use the treadmill on the days it does rain-30+ minutes, 3 mph. I set up the sun room as a small exercise area, my treadmill, a TV for beginner yoga and Pilates, and a small bench and hand weights.

We do local takeout/delivery once or twice a week, but try to stick to "good for you" food. 

I've lost 4 lbs since mid March. 

How are you doing?


----------



## lmrose

Congratulations on sticking to regime that works for you and losing 4 lbs Irish Pixi! I wish I could say the same but I can't . I don't gain and I don't lose! Since I have been in the house for 13 days I know I am not getting enough exercise. So I cut back on meal portions. I do stretch and strength exercises too. But my weight remains the same. it is very frustrating!


----------



## susieneddy

Irish, you must have gave that 4 lbs to me. We are back to eating 2 meals a day. trying to debate whether to go walking or not. The Yucatan government has requested that if you are over 60 not to leave your home. We live right outside of town and we hardly see anyone out and about. We may try getting out tomorrow or I may go to Costco. Only one person with a card can come in.


----------



## Irish Pixie

From everything I've read it's safe to walk outside if you stay away from other people. My guard dog, she snarls at people and they step back and laugh because she weighs 6 lbs, protects me. We are not out for a leisurely stroll either, we move right along. 

Be safe.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am walking near 10,000 steps a day now, gardening and building things. 

Eating well. Drinking less. 

No weight change.


----------



## Terri

I have no weight change also, and considering how much stress that I have been under I consider that a win. 

I am upset because I am a nurse and this entire situation BUGS me, my husband is upset because of job issues, my daughter is upset because she has always "picked up" on the emotions around her and all of her friends are terrified that they will lose their jobs. Lastly, I am PRETTY sure that my son is enjoying every minute of this. He has holed up with junk food and new video games. 

He might be gaining weight. 

That is none of my business, though. He is of that age where he does NOT take advice from parental units. He is too busy being proud of his independence and of having an apartment of his own.


----------



## Danaus29

We don't have a functioning scale and I haven't been to the doctor or chiro lately so I haven't been on a scale since my emergency room visit on Jan 1. Pretty sure I've gained since I was so sick for so long and only soda was cutting through the mucus. 
OTOH, I've had fast food only a few times since Ohio announced a stay at home order and closed dine in areas. Washing dishes is a form of exercise.


----------



## Irish Pixie

My weight leveled (I had a birthday recently and wasn't a bit careful about what I ate), but no gain. I'm back on track as of yesterday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Hahaha


----------



## lmrose

I have cut back on how much I eat at a meal because I was not losing weight. I just stay the same. I do stretching exercise in the house and have 2 and 4 lb weights to exercise with. I haven't been anywhere away from home since March13th not even for a walk because I have a callus that hurts when I walk. With the virus around and me susceptible to pneumonia I am isolated away from everyone except my husband Bill. So at this time I am doing good not to gain as I am cooking all the time. Trying not to taste when cooking which I tend to do. I don't use recipes and got in the habit of tasting to see if I did things right!


----------



## lmrose

Terri said:


> I have no weight change also, and considering how much stress that I have been under I consider that a win.
> 
> I am upset because I am a nurse and this entire situation BUGS me, my husband is upset because of job issues, my daughter is upset because she has always "picked up" on the emotions around her and all of her friends are terrified that they will lose their jobs. Lastly, I am PRETTY sure that my son is enjoying every minute of this. He has holed up with junk food and new video games.
> 
> He might be gaining weight.
> 
> That is none of my business, though. He is of that age where he does NOT take advice from parental units. He is too busy being proud of his independence and of having an apartment of his own.


I am so sorry about all the stress you are under. I see you are a nurse and I would like to commend you and all nurses, doctors and health care workers for their service at this traumatic time. You have done well not to gain weight considering the stress you are under. Yes; some grown children don't listen very well to parents. Looking ahead to when they are over forty they will certainly recall your advice and wish they had listened when they were younger. I will add you to the list of people I pray for everyday. Take care Terri.


----------



## Terri

I have not been worrying about what I eat and I really need to be thinking about such things!

I realized last night that I had not been doing much with veggies, and so I made some green bean cassarole using dehydrated onions instead of fried onions. And, I really ought to use some of that cabbage by making cole slaw with ranch dressing. 

I have been too distracted with world events to focus enough on my diet: that DOES need to change!


----------



## Terri

Imrose, thank you for your good thoughts and prayers but I am retired, and as a person in a high risk group I will not be returning to work. 

I am, basically, sheltering in place along with the other high-risk people.


----------



## 101pigs

Terri said:


> I have no weight change also, and considering how much stress that I have been under I consider that a win.
> 
> I am upset because I am a nurse and this entire situation BUGS me, my husband is upset because of job issues, my daughter is upset because she has always "picked up" on the emotions around her and all of her friends are terrified that they will lose their jobs. Lastly, I am PRETTY sure that my son is enjoying every minute of this. He has holed up with junk food and new video games.
> 
> He might be gaining weight.
> 
> That is none of my business, though. He is of that age where he does NOT take advice from parental units. He is too busy being proud of his independence and of having an apartment of his own.


Hope things get better for you. When i was 16 i knew more then my parents or anyone over 21.


----------



## Terri

Today I stepped on the scale and I gained a pound. Grumble. I KNOW it is muscle as it is spring (us homesteaders work hard inthe spring), and also my blood sugars are telling me that I am not gaining fat (B.S. goes up when I am gaining fat), but in the end there really SHOULD be rather less of me. My body runs best when I am 135 or less and my weight is not that low.

Grump

Also I forgot to cover my growing potato plants last night and we got a hard freeze. And, because of the mud my seed potatos were only half covered with soil because I did not want them to rot: I think that I have lost them all.

SNARL!

And, there will be no toast with this mornings egg, because I have gained a pound! And I am HUNGRY!

SNIVEL!

I know that I am being silly. I know that if losing weight was easy that we would all look like Twiggy. But losing weight is hard, and, it is better for me to complain on-line than it is to hit the open bag of cookies that is sitting on the kitchen table.

So, WHINE WHINE WHINE! (and I can't even eat cheese with my whine!!)

I am going to drink a tall glass of diet coke.

Grump


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I am filled with resolve in the mornings. 

The evenings are lethal.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hope the day (and coming weeks) look up for you, Terri.


----------



## Terri

Irish Pixie said:


> I hope the day (and coming weeks) look up for you, Terri.


Perhaps the day is already looking up: the sprouts on my potatos were mush, but the seed potato itself is still firm. So I removed the mushy sprouts, covered the potatos properly and I will hope that they will sprout from the bottom of the potato that was protected under the ground. It sounds like more work than it was: I just moved on up the rows. Pinch, cover. Pinch, cover.

I will focus on having a crop of excellent potatos instead of focusing on being hungry. I can always replant if these die

I believe I will have a microwaved potato for my lunch to keep me in a more positive frame of mind. I can top it with a little leftover taco meat.

This morning was a bit hard, but I am starting to feel better. After lunch I will put the cookies on the table away WITHOUT eating any. I know better than to handle dessert before lunch.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I just cut the potatoes for planting this morning. I think you will be fine. 

My mother in law always dusted the cut surfaces with ashes, so I did that today.


----------



## Danaus29

Went to the doctor today. I've gained 10 pounds since getting the Christmas bug (I seriously must be the only person in the whole world to gain weight when sick!) but lost an inch off my waist in the past month. But my blood pressure is down and I am in much better spirits than I was in November.
Anyway, doctor said to cut back on the Mtn Dew and drink more water. Since I don't have the chest congestion and sinus drainage that might be possible.


----------



## Irish Pixie

In a moment of total weakness, and after eating an enormous fried fish dinner, we ordered in handmade gelato in four flavors. All flavors were delicious, 'nuff said. 

Today is another day.


----------



## Danaus29

Now I'm hungry. I haven't had a good fried fish dinner since the last time Mom made fish. I've got the fish but there is a duck in the pressure cooker waiting for some noodles.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I've only lost another two lbs, but everything is firming up nicely from all the walking. The 5# Terror has lost weight, and she loves going for walks.


----------



## VICKI1

I've be fluctuating between gaining 1-2 lbs and losing 1-2 lbs so staying about the same. My work hours got changed and I'm just starting to catch up with it. I start 3:30 and work straight thru my 8 hours so I don't have to work at home as much. I'm getting into the routine now so hopefully I get back on track. I will admit I have cheeted "a little" since changing hours but I'm back on track (I hope).....Why did I ever get to this point???


----------



## alida

I've been working from home for four weeks, and I know now that I got a lot more exercise at the office than I realized, and that doesn't include the 40 minute walk home I did each day.
I live in a condo so outdoor work and the like isn't a option so I take a walk each day and the stairs up to my 12th floor home. The first three weeks at home I worked hard to just maintain my weight,now I'm on track starting to lose again after the fourth week according to the scale and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Irish Pixie

The diet has been ish-ish (my 9 year old granddaughter's word for so-so) but I increased the 5# Terror and I to 45+ minutes a day walking, and it includes both big hills. Hopefully, that will jump start the loss again.


----------



## Bear-WV

Even if one has a bad day and really messes up, don't let it ruin your journey on weight loss, it is a slow walk after all and not a mad dash, so just keep that in mind 

Congrats to those who have been loosing, and dont give up to those who have out on a few in this weird time we are all going through right now.


----------



## alida

I hear you Irish Pixie. No hills around here, but I do climb those stairs to my 12 floor condo once a day, now increased to twice a day. I worked hard to take my weight off, I don't want to start gaining again.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Down 4 pounds.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Good job to everyone. Mr. Pixie is on the diet/fitness regimen now, and that makes it a whole lot easier. We walked an hour yesterday and the day before, and the 5# Terror and I walked 45 today. 

I've lost 11.5 lbs (needed to get that .5 in there ) so far. I wish more weight would come off as it gives me incentive, but I went down a size in jeans, so I'm losing inches.


----------



## alida

And now my weight it moving down again which is making me happy. I think that climbing the 12 flights up to my condo twice a day is responsible for part of the loss. I started working from home on March 16, and am down five pounds after adjusting the first three weeks.


----------



## 101pigs

alida said:


> And now my weight it moving down again which is making me happy. I think that climbing the 12 flights up to my condo twice a day is responsible for part of the loss. I started working from home on March 16, and am down five pounds after adjusting the first three weeks.


I have lost 7 pounds in the past month. Been working 12 hours a day off and on. I only sleep 4 hours each night. Got extra orders for lumber from folks around this area who are off work and doing a bit of carpentry work around their homes. Company that builds Log cabins has been taking extra beams for their business. 3 mos. behind on my Pork and Beef, etc. , orders. I may buy some more breeding stock. Price is low on good breeding stock. I could use another 50 Sows. I do take a walk each evening around farm. Takes me about 2 hours to cover 1/4 of the area. So every 4-5 days I start over again. Nice to see all the trees and wild animals. The Deer and Rabbits get fairly tame when they see me each day and I don't shot them most of the time. I do hunt a bit in the winter. The land is their's rest of the year. Fishing is good this Spring. Sunday is my fishing day. My cousins has a Church about 25 miles from my farm. They tell me i am going to Hell if I don't go to church. I pray each time out on the lake in boat. 
God let there be fish


----------



## alida

101pigs said:


> I have lost 7 pounds in the past month. Been working 12 hours a day off and on. I only sleep 4 hours each night. Got extra orders for lumber from folks around this area who are off work and doing a bit of carpentry work around their homes. Company that builds Log cabins has been taking extra beams for their business. 3 mos. behind on my Pork and Beef, etc. , orders. I may buy some more breeding stock. Price is low on good breeding stock. I could use another 50 Sows. I do take a walk each evening around farm. Takes me about 2 hours to cover 1/4 of the area. So every 4-5 days I start over again. Nice to see all the trees and wild animals. The Deer and Rabbits get fairly tame when they see me each day and I don't shot them most of the time. I do hunt a bit in the winter. The land is their's rest of the year. Fishing is good this Spring. Sunday is my fishing day. My cousins has a Church about 25 miles from my farm. They tell me i am going to Hell if I don't go to church. I pray each time out on the lake in boat.
> God let there be fish


I hope your prayers are answered


----------



## doozie

At the beginning of the stay at home I was baking and thoroughly enjoying my creations. I stepped on the scale a week ago, and found I had achieved my personal best in pounds. 
I'm motivated now LOL.
It's finally warmer out and I'm spending much more time outside and moving around in general.
I've lost a pound or two in the last few days, completely changed my daily food choice items except for dinners for now, and have a success outfit (jeans and a nice top) just waiting for me to fit into!


----------



## Irish Pixie

I bought a success pair of white jeans (a size smaller than I'm wearing), they arrived, I tried them on, and they fit perfectly now.


----------



## hiddensprings

we're doing great here. The weather has warmed up enough that we are getting a lot done around the house. And, I walk an average of 8-9 miles each day either on our property or at the state park that is about 7 miles away. We also just ordered our Fat Tire Bikes so we can use those as well.


----------



## emdeengee

Down one pound but husband brought in chocolate as an early Mother's Day surprise since he had to go into the store for milk. I am not expecting any weight loss this week as I am weak when it comes to chocolate. I do not expect to gain however. But we will see.


----------



## alida

My ultimate goal is to NOT put on weight and that's working so far as I'm actually losing a little every couple of weeks.


----------



## Terri

I have not lost weight these last few weeks but I have not gained, either. That is literally the best that I can do: my blood sugar goes off if I try for more.

Perhaps I can do better after the spring rush is over: like most homesteaders I am very busy right now! I am likely gaining muscle, I suppose


----------



## Irish Pixie

I hit a bit of a plateau at 15 lbs. My youngest (she's a CrossFitter among other things) recommends some type of weight training. I'm looking at this machine- https://thedbmethod.com/?gclid=CjwK...I_af4u8M-ejejFtFpH3v84jXsbfs994hoCQRwQAvD_BwE

She agrees that it's a fundamentally sound workout, and very low impact is what I need. So, it's my Mother's Day present.


----------



## Danaus29

I'm upset, stupid jeans keep falling down and the ones a size smaller are also an inch shorter. Yet the scale says I am still gaining weight. Something is lying! 

At least the cupboards are getting cleaned out. Several times I have looked in them and pulled out something and said, "hmmm, this looks good". I am not down to eating several years old spagetti-o's though. I didn't buy them originally. I think the couple cans my daughter bought have reproduced.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Danaus29 said:


> I'm upset, stupid jeans keep falling down and the ones a size smaller are also an inch shorter. Yet the scale says I am still gaining weight. Something is lying!
> 
> At least the cupboards are getting cleaned out. Several times I have looked in them and pulled out something and said, "hmmm, this looks good". I am not down to eating several years old spagetti-o's though. I didn't buy them originally. I think the couple cans my daughter bought have reproduced.


I went through this fairly early on, very little weight loss, but down a size in jeans. Muscle is more dense than than fat so it takes up less room, so you could be gaining more muscle. I really gained muscle mass in my legs. 

Sigh. Inches are wonderful, but I need to see that danged scale number go down.


----------



## Danaus29

I wouldn't care what numbers the scale gives me if I didn't have the belly fat.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Danaus29 said:


> I wouldn't care what numbers the scale gives me if I didn't have the belly fat.


It's a mind thing, the falling numbers give me the incentive to continue. I've found tracking my exercise and calories on my phone helps too.


----------



## Danaus29

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a mind thing, the falling numbers give me the incentive to continue. I've found tracking my exercise and calories on my phone helps too.


That's why I've been watching inches instead of pounds. So discouraging to see the pounds going up and up and up. 
The best that I have been able to do calorie wise is reduce the amount of soda I've been drinking. The virus I had in December caused so much mucus that I felt like it was suffocating me. Salt water gargles and lemonade could not break it up, only soda. It was 3 months before that finally went most of the way away. Didn't gain any inches during that time because I didn't feel like eating. Couldn't do any exercising because I couldn't breathe. I hope I never get that sick again!
But I can get into the garden again and have been able to cut back on the soda. I get worn out pretty quick but I am working on getting back in shape. At least this year I can get down on the ground to pull weeds then back off the ground without help. Haven't been able to do that since my surgery a few years ago.


----------



## emdeengee

There are all sorts of little tricks to help with weight loss. Very conscientious measuring and/or weighing portion sizes worked perfectly for me. It really is not a hardship or intrusive and takes but a second but can mean a real difference in overall calories as estimating size by guessing can lead to a much larger portion - most of the time. Eventually you will be able to gauge your portion sizes quite accurately which is useful when you are eating out. 

Using small plates is another one as it makes your portions look much larger. 

Eating slowly allows your stomach to communicate to your brain that you are full. Setting your fork down between bites is one recommended trick but it can be annoying. Using my non-dominant hand to eat worked very well and also is good exercise for your brain.

Putting a couple of drops of vanilla on your wrists helps to cut out the desire for sweets. It smells lovely and worked for me.

Every change in your diet takes time for you to form it into a habit. Our goal for healthy eating was something that we knew should be for the rest of our life so we did have patience for the changes. Changing bad snacks to fruit, veggies and nuts and seeds took about 8 weeks but by the end of that time I really wanted the good snacks instead of the cookies or candy.


----------



## newfieannie

12 floors will do it Alida. i was on the 10th and that's what i would do when i wanted to lose a bit. i'm not doing too bad. i hadn't had my jeans on since last summer and i was going out today so i tried them on last night. had to have a belt on to keep them from sliding down. that's all that gardening i'm doing. i didn't go shopping because of the rain but i've been outside most of the day transplanting, hoeing and whatnot. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri

I was only able to lose 5 pounds and that was 3 months ago. 

I was surprised yesterday that I was able to put on a pair of jeans that used to be too tight for me! It is still a bit snug, but that means that I am at least losing a bit of belly fat and turning it into muscle!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Another 2 lbs, but it's getting to be a much harder fight now. I'll probably continue to lose inches rather than more weight now. Which is fine, I'm where I should be weight wise.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I started "yoga for complete beginners" on YouTube yesterday. Background: I've been walking 2-3.5 miles per day (5/6 days a week) since March, my legs are toned, strong, with good muscle definition, and that 20 minutes of yoga nearly ruined me. I'm pretty flexible, can touch my toes, bend to the side, etc. but I could only sit on the floor with crossed legs for 4-5 minutes, tops. The warrior I, II, III weren't a piece of cake either. 

I'm going to continue this video (every other day) but I was of the notion that yoga was "easy" and "just stretching" and it definitely isn't. It's hard work.


----------



## emdeengee

You have been mislead by those who have said yoga is easy. I first did yoga back in the 1970s when it started to be well known. I was young, athletic and very flexible and the first few times nearly killed me. But with time the body adjusts and it makes you feel wonderful - once you recover. Many older people get injured because they are no longer flexible. I am unable to do much now but still try to do as much and many different stretches as possible. And it can be very relaxing. I hope you will keep watching the video.


----------



## Danaus29

I never could do yoga. Sitting cross-legged is physically impossible and forget the lotus position. 
Most people never realize how much flexibility affects the whole body. The more flexible you are, the better your body adapts to all you demand it do. Tight muscles pull things out of alignment and cause a lot of pain.
This reminds me, I didn't get my stretches done last night. If I don't do my leg stretches each night I feel sore the next evening.


----------



## Irish Pixie

emdeengee said:


> You have been mislead by those who have said yoga is easy. I first did yoga back in the 1970s when it started to be well known. I was young, athletic and very flexible and the first few times nearly killed me. But with time the body adjusts and it makes you feel wonderful - once you recover. Many older people get injured because they are no longer flexible. I am unable to do much now but still try to do as much and many different stretches as possible. And it can be very relaxing. I hope you will keep watching the video.


I _was_ mislead, but no more. I was completely cured during the first 5 minutes. I'm going to continue with yoga, but at first I'll do it every other day.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Danaus29 said:


> I never could do yoga. Sitting cross-legged is physically impossible and forget the lotus position.
> Most people never realize how much flexibility affects the whole body. The more flexible you are, the better your body adapts to all you demand it do. Tight muscles pull things out of alignment and cause a lot of pain.
> This reminds me, I didn't get my stretches done last night. If I don't do my leg stretches each night I feel sore the next evening.


I was reminded rather quickly, and it was the cross legged sitting that did the damage to my butt and legs. I think that will become easier the more flexible I become.


----------



## alida

I tried yoga numerous times over the years and I just did not enjoy it, ever. Then I discovered tai chi (daoist)and practiced that for years. I've started practicing again - via Youtube because I don't remember the 108 movements in the routine anymore, and it'll be quite a while before I do again. It's doing wonders for my back and neck muscles and when I finish 30 minutes worth I feel like all of my muscles have been flexed.


----------



## Irish Pixie

alida said:


> I tried yoga numerous times over the years and I just did not enjoy it, ever. Then I discovered tai chi (daoist)and practiced that for years. I've started practicing again - via Youtube because I don't remember the 108 movements in the routine anymore, and it'll be quite a while before I do again. It's doing wonders for my back and neck muscles and when I finish 30 minutes worth I feel like all of my muscles have been flexed.


I'll look into tai chi too. Thank you, Alida. 

Today is yoga day (every other day until I loosen up) and it's already easier to sit cross legged. I'll just have to work up to the full amount of time. Yesterday was a short walk day of 2.5 miles.


----------



## Terri

I have given up on losing weight this spring, and so I was pleasantly surprised to see that I have lost a pound! 

That pretty much says it all


----------



## Rome2282

I’ve personally found the key to manipulating body weight (losing and gaining) is simple meal prepping. Cook food twice a week and weigh it into portions. (Calories and macros planned out and adjusted based on weekly gain/loss avg.)

This makes eating the right thing the easiest approach.

For bodybuilding purposes we split it into 6 meals eaten every three hours. Even at a deficient you get really tired of eating and feel very full.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Rome2282 said:


> I’ve personally found the key to manipulating body weight (losing and gaining) is simple meal prepping. Cook food twice a week and weigh it into portions. (Calories and macros planned out and adjusted based on weekly gain/loss avg.)
> 
> This makes eating the right thing the easiest approach.
> 
> For bodybuilding purposes we split it into 6 meals eaten every three hours. Even at a deficient you get really tired of eating and feel very full.


A family member that weight trains does this too.


----------



## doozie

I'm back to the weight I was at this time last year! Is that an accomplishment?
I feel like I'm in the movie Back to the Future.


----------



## emdeengee

I have lost 9 lbs over the past 3 weeks and husband has lost 3. We are just cutting down portions and not eating any sweets. Lots of fruits, veggies and grains. And he does like his meat so that has not changed except in quantity which has been greatly reduced. Summer is always an easier time for losing weight. At least for me.


----------



## Irish Pixie

I'm maintaining, but at least I'm not gaining. I did something to my knee 3 weeks ago, and thought I could "tough it out", I couldn't. I now have a stabilization brace and can walk up to a mile.


----------



## muleskinner2

When I went into the Army in 1975 I weighted 148 pounds. When I came home from Basic Training I weighted 180 pounds. I weight 180 pounds today. I have a see food diet, when I see food I eat it. As soon as I am full I stop eating. Small portions, of the right food will not make you fat. It is more about self control, than what you eat.


----------



## doozie

I use an app to weigh in daily and chart progress, it helps keep me on track.
Slowly but surely things are starting to happen. 
I've started riding my bike daily, increasing the distance.
I'm getting closer and closer to losing a total of 10 pounds, but does it gets harder to lose them the older ya get?


----------



## Irish Pixie

doozie said:


> I use an app to weigh in daily and chart progress, it helps keep me on track.
> Slowly but surely things are starting to happen.
> I've started riding my bike daily, increasing the distance.
> I'm getting closer and closer to losing a total of 10 pounds, but does it gets harder to lose them the older ya get?


Good job. I hurt my knee about a month ago and it's steadily gotten worse, and I've gained back 3 lbs. I'm going to an ortho shortly to have it looked at and I hope I'll be walking again soon.


----------



## doozie

Irish Pixie said:


> Good job. I hurt my knee about a month ago and it's steadily gotten worse, and I've gained back 3 lbs. I'm going to an ortho shortly to have it looked at and I hope I'll be walking again soon.


I hope it's nothing serious and heals quickly!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Thank you. I'm not sure what's going on yet. I couldn't get an appointment with an orthopedic until next Thursday. My fingers are crossed it's nothing serious.


----------



## Terri

MAN that bites!

"Next Thursday" as in 3 days or in 10 days????


----------



## Irish Pixie

Terri said:


> MAN that bites!
> 
> "Next Thursday" as in 3 days or in 10 days????


Ten days, it takes awhile to get into a decent ortho in my area. I should have called after it didn't improve in a week. Icing and nsaids help, but it still hurts.


----------



## alida

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure what's going on yet. I couldn't get an appointment with an orthopedic until next Thursday. My fingers are crossed it's nothing serious.


Fingers crossed for you, too. I'm glad for you that you are finally going to get in for that appointment.


----------



## Terri

I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## AmyCranberry

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm doing quite well. The tiny guard dog and I do a 30+ minute walk every day it isn't raining, and I use the treadmill on the days it does rain-30+ minutes, 3 mph. I set up the sun room as a small exercise area, my treadmill, a TV for beginner yoga and Pilates, and a small bench and hand weights.
> 
> We do local takeout/delivery once or twice a week, but try to stick to "good for you" food.
> 
> I've lost 4 lbs since mid March.
> 
> How are you doing?





Irish Pixie said:


> I'm doing quite well. The tiny guard dog and I do a 30+ minute walk every day it isn't raining, and I use the treadmill on the days it does rain-30+ minutes, 3 mph. I set up the sun room as a small exercise area, my treadmill, a TV for beginner yoga and Pilates, and a small bench and hand weights.
> 
> We do local takeout/delivery once or twice a week, but try to stick to "good for you" food.
> 
> I've lost 4 lbs since mid March.
> 
> How are you doing?


First things first. It's totally fine if you are not worried about weight loss right now. For many of us, there are bigger priorities than wanting to feel fit for summer time.

But, now that most of us have been home for a while, we're settling into new routines—and they aren't always the healthiest. More time at home can mean less active time and more snacking than usual. If you are starting to feel like you're in a slump, we have some simple, science-backed tips to help. These weight-loss suggestions are all small changes to help you get back on track.

*1. Get moving:*

Simple things you can do at home, like walking and yoga. Even activities like gardening or cleaning can up your daily calorie burn and, over time, can help with weight loss. Beyond weight loss, exercise has numerous benefits to your body and mind.

There are several ways to get regular movement that are safe and free. Try walking at least once a day—even a lap around your yard or the neighborhood between meetings can add up over the course of the week. Several organizations are offering exercise classes that you can stream in the comfort of your own home as well, so check in with your favorite local studios and trainers on social media and YouTube. 

*2. Stay hydrated:* 

Most Americans are not drinking enough water, particularly plain water, each day. Making sure to drink enough water is a super simple way to kickstart a healthy eating pattern. Dehydration can lead to overeating and low energy, so it doesn't jive with weight loss or health goals. You may be drinking less water than you normally would, if your routine has changed from staying home. Keep a water bottle with you so you have easy access (and a reminder) when you need to take a drink. Drinking water or seltzer with a splash of juice or infused with fruits or vegetables may help make it more fun, too. 

*3. Eat more fiber:*

Eating more fiber has been proven to help with weight loss. Add more fruits and vegetables into your day, skins included. Learning to love beans, lentils and legumes will help you get more fiber into your diet. Opt for whole grains, like oats, whole-wheat pasta and quinoa, when you can. They are higher in fiber than their refined counterparts. 

*4. Stand up:*

Sitting is something we all do too much of these days. From back problems to mental health challenges, sitting all day can have several negative impacts on our health. It can be tempting to park it on the couch or at a desk chair for hours on end, especially now, without a lot of reasons to get up and go somewhere. Standing more can give a healthful boost to your everyday activities. Studies have found that people who stand for six hours a day, could potentially lose up to five pounds a year, thanks to the increased calorie burn of standing. 

Try to stand up and do a few light stretches every hour. Set a timer or a reminder if you need to. If you can find a space, try to stand while being on the computer or during phone calls. * 

5: Get some sleep: *

Lucky for us, many things that help us sleep better can also help us lose weight. Staying hydrated, eating enough fiber and getting moving all help you have restful nights and set you up for weight-loss success. In addition, try not to stress out and limit caffeine late in the day and avoid alcohol too close to bedtime. Beyond what you put in your body, sleep doctors have recommended sticking to regular sleep and wake schedule that is sustainable for your lifestyle is crucial for a healthy sleep pattern. 

For more, check out Advance weight loss proven formula that is actually evidence-based

Stay home stay safe stay healthy


----------



## doozie

More progress this week, maybe another pound+ gone. Dietary changes are getting easier for me, I no longer have my sweets cravings after dinner, and I'm managing to not bring any more sweets over the threshold into my home. DH and I window shopped in the goodie aisle and we both decided to leave things right where they were.

I've put my Chihuahua on a diet too, I think he is making more progress than I am.
I carry him to the end of the yard and make him walk home daily he won't voluntarily come out and exercise.

I am still riding the bike daily and still increasing the distance.
I was considering a cruiser type bike instead of the mountain bike I have. I want to sit up straight and take pressure off my wrists. 
Wouldn't you know bikes are in short supply everywhere, and appearantly have been for some time now. I'm not sure I find that Is pandemic related.
Walmart racks at two stores are bare, and the bike shop in another town is out of things in my price range.


----------



## Irish Pixie

We (Mr. Pixie and I) plateaued weight wise, so he wanted to start carb cycling. We did about a week ago, and we've each lost another two lbs. Mine was because I had to stop walking and working with light weight due to my knee.

The knee. The initial problem knee (left) was dx'd via MRI with a medial meniscus tear, grade 3/4 osteoarthritis, spurring, and a lot of swelling, but with rest, ice, compression, and nsaids it's better. The right is now worse than the left one ever was, and an MRI is going for approval from the insurance company as I type. 

The ortho wants to do a scope on the left knee, but that wouldn't give me a leg to stand on (pun intended), so we'll wait to see what the MRI indicates on the right knee. The original xrays show the right has more osteoarthritis than the left. I think I want the surgery on the right first. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Terri

I, too, have hit a plateau!

Carb cycling is a new concept for me. I am curious, how many carbs do you allow yourself on the low-carb days?


----------



## Irish Pixie

Terri said:


> I, too, have hit a plateau!
> 
> Carb cycling is a new concept for me. I am curious, how many carbs do you allow yourself on the low-carb days?


Under 65 on the low days, under 100 on the others, and even our cheat days aren't really high carb. We're watching calories as well, so it's lean meat - lots of chicken and seafood.


----------



## Terri

That sounds really interesting.

I just might try that.

Starting tomorrow: I just bought an Athena melon at the store and it is a favorite of mine, LOL!


----------



## Irish Pixie

Our youngest daughter carb cycled when she was doing Strongman competitions, it worked well for her.


----------



## alida

I'm still working from home, and still managed to lose three pounds in July. It's been hot too so I'm not exercising the way I could (should). I think that for me it's a matter of eating a LOT of vegetables these days,some fruit and proteins. I eat far less bread,noodles and rice than I used too. I'm pretty sure I'm working from home until the end of September and then probably from home 2-3 days a week so I would like this to continue, or at least plateau and not start going up. I'm happy.


----------



## doozie

I'm not losing any more weight, but not gaining either. I'm enjoying too much corn and butter (last week)
I wait all year for sweet corn season and it's one of life's little pleasures for me. 
I had Bread and pasta too, but no over indulging on those things at least.

I'm getting Back on track this week, drinking lots of water and up to an hour ride on the bike on good weather days.


----------



## Irish Pixie

Down two more lbs due to the carb cycling, it's easy to follow knowing you can have some good stuff once a week.


----------



## alida

This was the first month that I didn't lose any weight...didn't gain any either so I'm happy enough. However my company has decided to have us all work from home until January 2021 so I'm going to have to focus on getting more exercise in, which shouldn't be too hard now that the weather is cooling down. That's my theory anyway...


----------



## emdeengee

We are doing well at maintaining the weight loss we made from March to August. One other great advantage to a lot of plant based eating (especially easy in gardening time) and completely cutting out any sweets is that we have saved over $1000 from our food budget in these 6 months.


----------



## doozie

Still working on it, sure is going slow.
I ate with chopsticks today, slowed me down. 
I generally inhale my food, I have all my life.
If anything it forced me to enjoy each bite, and was entertaining at the same time.


----------



## emdeengee

That is a good idea but I just cannot eat with chopsticks. I would certainly lose a lot of weight if I only had them as utensils. I do however try to eat using my left hand (I am right hand dominant) which also helps to slow my eating down. This really does work as it gives your stomach time to signal to your brain that you have food in your stomach and don't need more.


----------



## Terri

I have worked super hard on my small homestead during the last the last 2 weeks. I am stiff all over. I also gained FOUR pounds!

Grump.

I think that I will check out noom


----------



## Danaus29

Aw, Terri. I feel for you. I gained 5 pounds in the past six months, but lost another half inch off my waist and the little spare tires above it.

Before covid I was walking a few laps around the super Walmart every time my shopaholic daughter went into the store. Now I sit in the car and play on the table or crochet when she is shopping. Shopping trips have been cut short and she is given a time to be out of the store.

I have been working in the yard and garden and can kneel to pull weeds again. I never realized how much I kneel until my legs were too swollen to allow me to do it. I can also mow my whole yard without taking a break. Last summer it took 3 days to mow the little bit that I mow. And I can make several trips up and down the basement steps in a day. Before I caught that nasty virus I was lucky to make 3 trips down and back up.

I have lost some muscle tone. I was doing my phys therapy exercises several days a week, now I do some of the exercises most days but not like before I got sick. Since colder weather has set it to stay I'll have to go back to exercising daily just to keep warm.


----------



## Terri

I tell myself that I have GAINED muscle! It might even be true

Maybe.

There is a real chance that it is 50/50 muscle and fat!


----------



## Kelih

I gained more than 10 kg for the past 2 years so pandemic is a good opportunity to lose some weight. I workout at home every day and I already see the result. Also, I decided to improve the immunity so I take vitamins and CBD oil. All the products I buy at Area52.com only.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I started walking regularly. I think it’s going to help.


----------



## alida

It was interesting to look at this whole chain again. I ended 2020 35 lbs down, and have plateaued ever since...until the last couple weeks as I've started walking again. I was climbing the stairs to my 12th floor condo until a knee injury put the end to that. Now that the knee is healed more or less it's my responsibility to keep it flexible and moving, and walking is one of the best exercises. Fortunately there are great hiking pathways alongside the river I live close too and I'm rediscovering them.
I also saw that six months ago I wrote that I'd be working from home until January 2021. Well, I'm still working from home and will until September now.


----------



## tella

I feel that despite my efforts to stay in shape, the effect of staying at home to work is taking hold. I force myself to go out and walk while I love it !! I walk at least an hour and a half twice a week, plus daily exercise.


----------



## hel0911

Just be persistent. The best exercise is the exercise you will stick with. If you're enjoying walking outdoors, by all means continue (read here how many calories you can lose just by walking). If you push yourself to walk faster and farther, you'll burn more calories.


----------



## Chief50

hel0911 said:


> Just be persistent. The best exercise is the exercise you will stick with. If you're enjoying walking outdoors, by all means continue (read how many calories you can lose just by walking). If you push yourself to walk faster and farther, you'll burn more calories.


With the cost of gas a lot of people are going to be walking and not to loose weight.


----------



## Terri

I am NOT! happy! I set a goal of 20 pounds. lost 13, and gained 10 back.

I tell myself that some of it is muscle, which is likely true as Spring on a homestead is a rather BUSY time, but I am still not really happy with what the scale tells me

On the good side I have stopped gaining. I believe that part of the trouble is that I was working so hard that my blood sugar dropped too low, and when I ate to fix that I ate more than I should have

It is an excuse, of course. Yes I am a diabetic but in the past I have lost weight anyways, when I decided to


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

One meal a day is working well for me.


----------

